# Meerforellen auf Grund ?



## Kochtoppangler (11. Januar 2005)

Hab letztens mit nem Angler gesprochen der mit Grundruten gezielt auf Meerforellen Geangelt hat .
Er benutzte Vorfächer mit Laubfblei zwischen anderthalb und 3 ! metern und Auftriebsperlen vorm Haken . Als Köder benutzte er Würmer .
Die Vorfächer wurden mit Clips vom Brandunsgangeln beim Wurf verkürzt .

Er meinte die Vorteile dieser methode wären das man mit ihr auch noch mit Naturköder angeln kann wenn für die Pose schlechte Bedingungen herrschen z.B. auflandiger Wind . Außerdem könnte er so viel weiter werfen ...

Gefangen hatte er leider noch nichts aber er erzählte natürlich wie toll er so sonst immer fangen würde  |bla:  

Hat schon irgendwer ier was von dieser methode gehört oder schon selbst Erfahrung damit ? Bin mir nämlich irgendwie nicht so ganz sicher ob dat so alles funktioniert wie er das beschrieben hat  |kopfkrat


----------



## gofishing (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Im Fluß, warum nicht.

In vielen Salmonidenflüssen ist das Wurmangeln aber verboten.

Würmer sind die Vorstufe zu Paste zum Forellenangeln. :v 

TL

Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Das Naturköderangeln auf Mefos hat unter den eingefleischten Merforellenanglern einen schlechten Ruf. Man verangelt zu viele Untermassige.
Diese spezielle Metode kenne ich nicht, wird aber, wenn sie funzt, den selben, oben genannten Nachteil haben.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

warum soll es nicht funktionieren ??
Ob ich nun - wie es in DK mitunter ganz gerne praktiziert wird - mit Wurm und Wasserkugel fische, oder aber den Wurm vom Grund auftreiben lasse (Soll im übrigen an Forellenteichen auch klappen), spielt glaube ich keine grosse Rolle. Ob das Ganze jedoch für untermassige Fische unbedingt so glimpflich abläuft, wie ein Biss auf Fliege oder Blinker, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Aber wer's mag - bitte......


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Also ich habe Berichte gehört das es die alten Dänen schon eher praktiziert haben als wie das Blinkern auf Mefo.
Mit Laufblei und verlängertem Vorfach und schwebenden Ködern.
Gerade im Langelandbelt ging das recht gut, da die Beltströmung immerwieder den Ködern "Leben" einhauchte.
Ob nun Untermaßige an nem Grundhaken oder Fli-Haken oder sogar am Drilling sich ungünstig "verschlucken" .... hhmm ich denke das ist doch alles fast gleich ? Oder gibt es irgendwo eine Statistik das der Fliegenhaken/Drilling  günstiger ist für das Überleben untermaßiger Mefo´s ??


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Hi Mike



> Oder gibt es irgendwo eine Statistik das der Fliegenhaken/Drilling günstiger ist für das Überleben untermaßiger Mefo´s ??


In einer der letzten "Fliegenfischen" ist eine für mich sehr interessante Studie über C&R zu lesen. Darin wurde die Überlebensrate der zurückgesetzten Fische mit verschiedensten Ködern untersucht. Fliegenschonhaken oder Einzelschonhaken an Spinnködern lagen dabei deutlich vorn. Sehr wichtig ist aber auch die Zeit die der Fisch ausserhalb des Wassers bleibt. Was wiederum für Kunstköder mit Schonhaken spricht, da sich diese wesentlich besser & demnach schneller entfernen lassen.

Mathias


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

@ Mathias

Ahh ja ... das hat doch was !  #6 

Endlich gibt es da mal Vergleiche. Denke mir auch das das ne Menge ausmacht, diese Schonhaken.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das das auf lange Zeit sich auszahlt, wenn viele diese Haken benutzen.

Danke Mathias.  :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Was sollen Schonhaken sein? Haken ohne Widerhaken? Klaert mich bitte auf!!!

Und das mit den verangeln von kleinen Mefos kann man durch entsprechende Wahl einer sehr grossen Hakengroesse 3/0 + reduzieren auf 0!


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Damit sind Haken ohne Widerhaken gemeint. In Kanada z.B. sind andere Haken garnicht mehr erlaubt. Fische werden trotztdem gefangen...
Würmer sind auch wegen des Überschluckens sehr gefährlich für die Fische. Spinnköder oder Fliegenköder sitzen in der Regel einfach weiter vorn. Ich mag diese Methode einfach nicht, aber verboten ist es auch nicht.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Nun Würmer würde ich auch nicht nehmen wollen. Von der Methode wie ich sie hörte, war die Rede von Fischfetzen, die selben wie auf Hornies !

Das was Bellyboatangler schreib, das größere Haken benutzt werden, dasselbe praktizieren wir hier im Mittellandkanal auf Zander. Und siehe da, zu 99% sind es alles maßige Fische.
Ich bin der Meinung das Grundangeln auf Mefo´s an der Ostseeküste, höchstens ein Stilbruch zum Fliegenfischen und Blinkern ist. Erfolgreich kann doch die Grundangelei auch sein oder ?
Jeder so wie er es mag.  :m  |wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Also ich habe bis jetzt eigentlich die meisten und größten Mefos auf Naturköder gefangen allerdings bis jetzt immer mit Pose .

Probleme mit kleinen Mefos hatte ich eigentlich selten da sie meist vorne gehakt waren . Das komt aber auf Köder und hakengröße an wie bereits beschrieben .
Ich bin der Meinung das man mit kleinen Blinkern die Fische eher verangelt wenn sie den Blinker voll nehmen ...

Ich werd das mit dem Grundangeln denn wohl auch mal ausprobieren denn Posenfischen ist meiner Meinung nach nur effektiv möglich bei ablandigem / Null Wind


----------



## Kurzer (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Hallo,

ich finde diese Idee nicht schlecht und werde diese daher auch mal ausprobieren. Fahre im März nach DK also beste Voraussetzungen für diesen Test. #6 
Werde natürlich ordnungsgemäß Meldung machen ob's geklappt hat .


----------



## Blex (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Hallo @ all!

Habe die Naturköderangler schon häufiger bemerkt. Da sie eine riesige Ausdauer haben, gehe ich mal davon aus, daß sie auch gelegentlich fangen. Zeuge war ich allerdings noch nicht. |kopfkrat 

Ich bin etwas skeptisch!  |evil: 
Es ist schon einige Zeit her, als ich mit einem meiner Angelkumpanen auf Plattfische angesessen habe. Nicht mein Lieblingsfisch, macht aber auch mal Spaß.
Stundenlang hatten uns die Krabben die Würmer von den Haken gefressen, bis ich die Schnauze voll hatte und einen Auftriebskörper an den Haken getüddelt habe.
Ich dachte mir, daß dann die Krabben nicht dran kommen. 

Was hat aber schließlich gebissen? Ein kleines Stück "_Kindergartensilber_". Der Haken war nicht mehr zu sehen. Ich habe ihn nach langer Operation entfernen können, aber der Fisch ist mit 100%er Sicherheit verendet. :c 
Habe das beim Brandungsangeln dann auch nochmal an anderer Stelle beobachten dürfen. #d 

Ich muß mich daher einigen "_Vorschreibern_" anschließen. Naturköderangeln ist wohl die beste Möglichkeit einen Fisch zu verangeln, was natürlich nicht bedeuten soll, daß sich eine Mefo nicht auch mit einem Spinnköder tötlichst das Maul oder die Kiemen zunageln kann. Allerdings ist bei den Naturködern eine tötliche Verletzung sicherlich größer und das vor allem beim Grundangeln an der Küste, wo man den Biss sicherlich erst bemerkt, wenn der Fisch den Haken geschluckt hat. #t 

*Aber  - das ist nur meine Meinung!* #c 

Gruß & Petri A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Naja Grundangeln heißt ja nicht gleich die schweren Brandungsprügel auspacken . Ich würd zum Grundangeln meine normale Spinnrute nehmen und Bleie von vielleicht 40 oder 50 gramm Damit kommt man selbst bei mittlerem Wind weit genug raus ( Hier an der Förde is Wind und Wellengang eh nicht so stark zu merken wie an der offenen Ostsee) . Und da man direktem Kontakt zum Köder hat merkt man die Bisse sofort .

Das Angeln mit Naturködern auf Forellen hat wohl deshalb son schlechten Ruf weil einige "Experten" den Fisch einfach schlucken lassen und den Anschlag erst dann setzten . 
Beim Angeln mit der Pose erkennt man z.B. schon am Biss ob ne Maßige oder ne Kleine beißt . Ner kleinen kann man den Wurm dann einfach wegnehmen denn nen großen Wurm am 1/0er Haken schluckt ne Untermaßige nicht sofort ....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

kochtopangler,
wie angelst du denn dann genau,mit laufblei damit der fisch abziehen kann oder festblei???
das müsste doch eigentlich auch mit nem grossen sbiro und wurm gehen,schwebend gefischt,der mal gezupft wird und wieder liegengelassen,wegen der grossen abgefischten fläche müsste das tödlich sein oder????
was haltet ihr denn von der wurmangelei im freiwasser vom boot und mit pose,wie sollte man da vorgehen


----------



## Blex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*



> weil einige "Experten" den Fisch einfach schlucken lassen und den Anschlag erst dann setzten


 Würde gerne mal sehen, wie Du verhindern willst, daß die Trutten den Haken schlucken? ;+  Kannst ihnen ja vorher gut zureden. #d  Sieht man ja am Forellenpuff und unsere Trutten gehen da noch etwas heftiger zur Sache. Die hauen den Köder gleich weg und benutzen den nicht erst als Kaugummi, bis Du an Deiner Rute angekommen bist, um den Anhieb zu setzen. #c 

Alternative ist natürlich ein gezupfter Sbiro, zu dem man ständigen Kontakt hat. #6 

Gut - jeder, wie er will und meint - egal ob er dabei die Fische verangelt. #t Da muß halt jeder seine eigenen Prioritäten setzten. |evil: Einigen kommt es halt nur auf eine Masse Fisch an und dafür wird jeder Preis bezahlt. Zur not auch ein paar bauchoben schwimmende "_Kindergartentrutten_". :v


----------



## Kurzer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*



			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> Alternative ist natürlich ein gezupfter Sbiro, zu dem man ständigen Kontakt hat. #6
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

@ acidflash ich habe bis jetzt noch garnicht mit dieser Methode gefischt . 
Der Angler bei dem ich das gesehen hattehatte sein Blei an einem ca 15 cm langen Seitenarm der frei auf der Schnur lief . der Fisch dürfte also keinen Wiederstand zum Blei spüren ...

und @ Kurzer und Blex wenn man wie die Forellensee Angler 10 m von den Ruten Weg gemütlich in seinem Camingstuhl sitzt , und denn wenn an der ca 15 gramm tragenden Wasserkugel was zuppelt erstma langsam aufstehen und denn gaanz gemütlich zu den Ruten geht denn ists klar das die Forellen bis zum Ar... geschluckt haben ... ( is ja am Forellensee nicht weiter schlimm dort gibts eh keine Untermaßigen und ans zurücksetzten der Fische denkt auch keiner )
[so bevor ich weiter schreibe sorry an alle Forellensee Angler auf die die Beschreibung oben nicht passt]

Also wenn ICH mit der Pose auf Meerforellen angel denn sitz ich erstmal direkt zwischen meinen beiden Ruten , und hab die Rute beim kleinsten zupfer sofort in der Hand .Damit man wirklich jeden zupfer bemerkt benutz ich normalerweise Waggler (bei Windstille) kleine Posen bis ca 7 gr (bei etwas Wind) und kleine ! Wasserkugeln wenn die Fische weit draußen stehn . Außerdem muss man peinlich genau drauf achten das man keinen Schnurbogen hat denn sonst is der Fisch meist gleich wieder weg wenn man versucht Kontakt zum Fisch aufzunehmen.Ich habe zu meiner Pose also etwa genausoviel Kontakt wie du zu deinem Spiro ... Die durchschnittliche Mefo ist nähmlich NICHT so blöd wie die Durchschnittliche zuchtforelle . Die lassen gleich wieder los wenn sie Wiederstand spüren . Außerdem ist n 1/0er Haken mitm Dicken wurm kein Happen den eine Untermaßige Mefo ma einfach so schluckt das merkt man schon vorher wenn man aufmerksam ist ...
Und auf Köder wie zum Beispiel Herings oder Makrelenfetzen hab ich noch keine einzige untermaßige Forelle gefangen . 

Achja zu der sache mit dem gezupften Spiro : Wenn der Fisch beim Biss auf dich zu schwimmt hat er alle Zeit der Welt den Köder zu schlucken und du merkst davon exakt garnix ... auch wenn die meisten Forellen beim Biss natürlich zur Seite wegdrehen .


----------



## Fastroller (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Gottseidank redet hier Niemand über die tausende von Dorschnemos, die die Bandungsheinis jedes !!!! Wochenende verangeln...


----------



## Kurzer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Moinsen,
@Fastroller

hast Du ne Idee wie man verhindert das man die Nemos an den Haken bekommt?

@Kochtopfangler
solltest vielleicht nicht alle Angler unter eine Decke stecken.

Gruß


----------



## Blex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

*@ Fastroller:* 


> Gottseidank redet hier Niemand über die tausende von Dorschnemos, die die Bandungsheinis jedes !!!! Wochenende verangeln...


Du bist hier ja auch im Forum für "_Meerforellen und Bellyboatangeln_" mit dem Thema "_Meerforellen ...... _ " gelandet. #c 
Wer lesen kann ist hier klar im Vorteil! :m 
Das Nemo-Problem findest Du bestimmt im Forum "Brandungsangeln" oder eventuell im Forum "Brandungsmontagen"! #6
---------------------------------------
*@ Kochtoppangler:*
Aus Dir spricht wirklich der Theoretiker!  #d Versuchs mal in der Praxis mit 15gr. Grundmontage. #t 





> an einem ca 15 cm langen Seitenarm der frei auf der Schnur lief


 Dann kann er auch in Ruhe den Haken schlucken! #q 
In Deinen Thoerien sind einfach zu viele wenns und dürfte.    

Mach was Du willst - Du scheinst es nicht zu raffen. #q 

NO MORE COMMENT #d


----------



## Hoad (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

@Blex, wo spricht er denn von einer 15gr grundmontage????


----------



## Blex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

*@ Hoad:*
Sorry - hatte die Tragkraft der Wasserkugel mit dem Blei der Grundmontage durcheinander gebracht. |kopfkrat 

Ändert allerdings wenig an der Gesamtproblematik!  #c


----------



## Kurzer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Moin,
ich glaube wir sollten alle mal wieder runterkommen#t . Sicherlich ist es nicht einfach untermaßige Fische dazu zu bewegen das diese nicht an den Haken gehen. Dieses Problem gibt es überall, tut aber gerade bei den Mefo's weh.
Die Frage war:" Meerforellen auf Grund? " Gibt es denn keine vernünftige Lösung diese Technik schonend auszuprobieren?

Gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn keine vernünftige Lösung diese Technik schonend auszuprobieren?
> Gruß



Moin,
Kurze Frage, kurze Antwort:
Nein, gibt es nicht. 
Warum also, muss unbedingt mit Naturködern gefischt werden?
Ist doch eh viel Langweiliger.  #u
Gruß


----------



## Kurzer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Moin Findling,

recht hast Du! Bleiben wir doch bei der alten Montage! Die Thematik mit dem Spiro und dem Fischfetzen klingt theoretisch ("BIN EIGENTLICH KEIN THEORETIKER) auch nicht schlecht. Da man bei dieser Technik ständig Kontakt zum Köder hat wird ein tiefes Schlucken verhindert.

Gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Findling,
> 
> recht hast Du! Bleiben wir doch bei der alten Montage! Die Thematik mit dem Spiro und dem Fischfetzen klingt theoretisch ("BIN EIGENTLICH KEIN THEORETIKER) auch nicht schlecht. Da man bei dieser Technik ständig Kontakt zum Köder hat wird ein tiefes Schlucken verhindert.
> 
> Gruß




Jo, sehe ich auch so. Mit Spiro meinetwegen, wenn man denn meint dass das besser funktioniert; bitte. Ich glaube aber dass ständige Neubestücken des Hakens wird Euch früher oder später ohnehin wieder zurück zu den Imitationen bringen.

@Kochtoppangler
Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen aber die ganze zeit zwischen den Ruten zu sitzen und trotz Wind, Welle und Strömung jeden zupfer zu sehen halte ich für utopisch.
Und selbst wenn, dann werden die meisten mefos ohnehin nicht zupfen sondern voll einsteigen und das ding schon im Schlund haben bevor Du überhaupt gemerkt hast was Sache ist. -Meine Meinung!!!
Gruß


----------



## Kurzer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

das mit dem Bestücken des Hakens ist ein Argument, OK#6 ! Hast schon wieder recht#6 ! Hab beim Mefofischen mit Blinker schon viele Aussteiger schöner Horni's:c  gehabt und wollte daher das eine mit dem anderen verbinden...|supergri 

Hast Du da vielleicht nen Tip? 

Gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Ich benutze z.B. normale Snaps Blinker bei denen ich den Drilling abnehme und dann einen normalen Karabinerwirbel am hinteren Sprengring befestige (also dort wo normaler weise der Drilling ist) -Die Öse des Wirbels in den Sprengring des Blinkers-. Dann hänge ich einen Langschenkligen Einzelhaken in den Karabiner (Butt- und Schollenhaken eignen sich sehr gut!). Aussteiger hast Du dann immernoch aber weitaus weniger als vorher! 
Kann nachher mal ein Bild reinstellen.


----------



## Kurzer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Danke Findling, 
werde das ausprobieren und Dir mal nen Feedback geben. Klingt aber simpel und funktionell! Warst Du dieses Jahr schon zum Angeln?

Gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Was für eine Frage, natürlich! :m 
Bin eigentlich jedes Wochende mind. einmal oben. Aber ich habe es ja auch nicht ganz so weit wie Du. Außerdem sind wir 4 verrückte die sich die Fahrerei dann meistens teilen. So halten sich die Spritkosten etc. in Grenzen.


----------



## Kurzer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

und??? Fische???

Gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Bei mir war 2005 bislang eine Nullnummer aber meine Kumpel konnten die eine oder andere verhaften. Größte mefo bisher um die 70cm aber leider braun und gleich wieder released. Morgen ist MEIN TAG -ich spüre es förmlich :m 
 #a . Küüüüste ich kommeeee!


----------



## Kurzer (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Na dann wünsch ich Dir größt mögliche Erfolge morgen, auf das Petri auf Deiner Seite steht! Lass mal was von Deinem Ausflug hören!

Gruß


----------



## mary_lynch (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

Hi,

zum thema verangeln von mefos:

ich habe mit pose meine erste mefo gefangen. das blinkern war lange zeit erfolglos, also hatte ich es mal mit seeringelwurm auf pose probiert.

ergebnis: ob verangelt oder nicht war für mich nicht zu kontrollieren. die fische haben den wurm einfach runtergeschluckt. sie waren allerdings auch alle maßig. noch schwieriger stelle ich mir das bei der angelei auf grund mit laufblei vor, da jetzt fast kein widerstand mehr besteht, und der wurm evtl. noch schneller verschwindet.

ich bin dann an diesem tag auf blinker umgestiegen und habe noch eine gefangen. angel seit dem nur noch mit blinker. aus meiner sicht definitiv die schonendere methode. beim hecht angeln, nehme ich ausschließlich haken ohne widerhaken. kein vergleich; es ist schwierig damit einen fisch zu verangeln. beim mefo angeln habe ich mich das noch nicht getraut, da ich einfach nur sehr wenig fange und bisher noch keine untermaßige am haken hatte.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

@ Findling genau darum bin ich ja auch nicht bei Wind Wellen und Strömung am Wasser sondern nur wenns ruhig ist .

Und ich hatte komischerweise recht selten das die Fische voll einstiegen . meistens zufpen sie erst n paar mal vorsichtig und ziehn dann langsam ab .
Sie müssen sich ja nicht wie beim Blinkern n flüchtenden Fisch schnappen sondern einfach n langsam dahintreibenden Wurm lassen sich also wohl etwas mehr Zeit ...

Also vom Naturköderangeln selbst werd ich mich nicht abbringen lassen . Das mit der Grundmontage werd ich die nächste Zeit mal ausprobieren ...

Ich denke mal diese Diskussion hier weiter zu führen wird nicht viel bringen da 
1. Die meisten wohl nicht von ihrer Meinung abzubringen sein werden .
und 
2. Das ganze eh nur Theoretisch ist weil bis jetzt noch keiner wirklich mit dieser Methode gefischt hat und
3. Die meisten dem Naturköderangeln allgemein eher abgeneigt zu sein scheinen  #c


----------



## Blex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen auf Grund ?*

*@ Kochtoppangler:*


			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Diskussion hier weiter zu führen wird nicht viel bringen da 1. Die meisten wohl nicht von ihrer Meinung abzubringen sein werden.


Was glaubst Du eigentlich wo Du hier bist. Das hier ist ein Duskussionsforum. Du hast nach Meinungen gefragt und die hast Du bekommen. Wenn irgendwelche Leute von irgend welchem Blödsinn überzeugt werden wollen, dann gehen sie zu einer Wahlveranstaltung.


			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Das ganze eh nur Theoretisch ist weil bis jetzt noch keiner wirklich mit dieser Methode gefischt hat


 Falsch! Wer lesen kann ist auch hier wieder mal ganz klar im Vorteil! 





			
				mary_lynch schrieb:
			
		

> die fische haben den wurm einfach runtergeschluckt


Nur weil es Dir nicht gefällt, solltest Du diese Aussage nicht ignorieren!





			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn keine vernünftige Lösung diese Technik schonend auszuprobieren?





			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Kurze Frage, kurze Antwort:
> Nein, gibt es nicht.


 ........................
..............


----------

